# Cyclone Boys 3x3



## Cube_Zero (Apr 15, 2019)

Alright, guys. Hear me out. I understand Cyclone Boys isn’t the best brand out there, and it’s definitely not as professional as the Valk or Gan cubes, but it’s pretty decent, really. 

So I got this cube and out of the box it had a slightly scratchy feeling, though you wouldn’t be able to feel it when you turn fast. Turning fast makes the cube really loud and clicky, which can be annoying in public places. After I broke in the cube, it felt much better, a bit like the Cubing Classroom (MoFang JiaoShi) cubes, but has more smooth and shiny tiles. It’s great for making force cubes out of, but not the best. It’s cheap and isn’t horrible so if you wanted to make force cubes then it’s the best cube for the job. However, other stickerless cubes are better and more profesional speedcubing brands, and against them, this cube is no match. Then I loosened the tensions a bit, lubed the core with Lubicle Black and the pieces with Lubicle Silk, and it turns amazing now. It’s still loud, but much faster and smoother turns can be performed. Overall it’s a great cube, but if I had to choose this or a Gan cube, I’d definitely choose Gan. Not even debatable.


----------

